# Kröten-, Frosch- und Molchbesuch ...



## Digicat (31. März 2014)

Servus Teichfreunde, Servus Freunde der Amphibien

Heute konnte ich erstmals __ Kröten bei uns am Teich entdecken.

Das Weibchen
 

Das Männchen
 

und hier die Beiden. Man kann sehr schön den Größenunterschied erkennen.
 

Ich hoffe das die Beiden bald dem Laichgeschäft nachgehen, denn Laich konnte ich noch keinen im Teich erkennen.

Gestern konnte ich auch den ersten Molch im Teich erspähen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2014)

Hi Helmut,

bei mir fing gestern ein erster Grünfrosch (der kleine Nachbarsbub hat mich vor 2 Jahren mit ein paar Minifroggies beglückt nachden seine Kaulquappen, die er von Standort des familiären Dauerstellplatzes mitgebracht hatte, nicht mehr deuerhaft im wassergefüllten Bottich bleiben konnten) lauthals an zu quacken. Krötenlaich hab ich auch noch keinen im Teich. Ein paar Jungs üken zwar schon seit letzter Woche, aber die Damen sind scheinbar noch auf Schoppingtour

MfG Frank


----------



## misudapi (31. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
seit heute gibt es bei mir auch ein Päarchen. Aber freiwillig sind die nicht zu mir gekommen.
Wir haben in 50m Radius drei Gärten mit kleinen Teichen. Das Päarchen hatte sich ausgerechnet in den verkrümmel, in den es keine Chance hat je wieder lebend rauszukommen( Teichfolie hoch, ohne Ausstiegmöglichkeiten, soll aber geändert werden).
Nachtbar 1 hatte mir von den __ Kröten erzählt. Da ich von seinen Baufehler wuchste, bin ich sofort mit den Kescher hin und hab die Tiere da rausgeholt. Nachtbar 2 war nicht da also ab zu mir.
Das Weibchen bewegte sich kaum noch, auch als ich es bei mir auf den Teichrand setzte. Hat fast 2 Stunden gedauer bis sich das Weibchen mit Kerl( faule Backe, lässt sich die ganze Zeit tragen) in einer Ecke verseckt hatte.
Ich muss nochmal mit Nachbar 1 reden. Der soll nach meiner Meinung kurzfristig eine Krötenbarriere da hin machen.


----------



## maarkus (31. März 2014)

Mein Teich ist voll mit __ Kröten und auch schon voller Laich. Muss am Bach entlang des Grundstücks liegen... Kaulquappen sollen ja Algen fressen 
Und meine __ Barsche fressen Kaulquappen. Alles super.


----------



## butzbacher (1. Apr. 2014)

Mir erschließt sich gerade nicht, was daran super ist?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2014)

Hi Markus,

Krötenquappen hab ich persönlich im Gartenteich erst eine einzige heimische Fischart fressen sehen. Und das war Anguilla anguilla (europäischer __ Aal). Mein Fluß-, die Kaulbarsche und alle anderen größeren damals (__ Döbel, __ Rotauge, __ Goldfisch, __ Aland, __ Gründling) spucken sie gleich wieder aus. Gleiches galt auch für meine Aquarienfische wenn sich da mit dem in meinen Teichen getümpelten Lebendfutter mal eine Krötenquappe einschlich

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2014)

Servus

@ Markus: Sollten die __ Barsche sich nicht eher um den Fisch-Nachwuchs kümmern 
Mir wären die Kaulis als Putztrupp gerade recht.
Wenn schon als Nahrung dienlich, dann der __ Ringelnatter, da heimisch 

Bisserl was am Teich getan, aber nix mit säubern sondern "Bamberger-Schachbrettblumen" am Ufer neu eingesetzt.
 

Und ... 

Meine Freude ist riesengroß, den ersten __ Grasfrosch gerade eben entdeckt.
Die Bilder sind noch feucht


----------



## willi1954 (1. Apr. 2014)

Digicat schrieb:


> Meine Freude ist riesengroß, den ersten __ Grasfrosch gerade eben entdeckt.
> Die Bilder sind noch feucht


Moin

Glückwunsch..

Bei mir sind gestern so an die 15 winzigen Grasfrösche aus ihren Winterquartieren
aufgeschreckt, als wir ein paar Umbauten an einem Beet mit Pflanzsteinen ausführten.
Sie müssen unter den Pflanzsteinen überwintert haben.
Und die ersten grösseren knurrten lautstark im Teich.
__ Kröten sind bisher nur Männchen zu sehen, sie rufen und rufen, aber keine Dame in Sicht.

Grüsse Willi


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2014)

Servus

Danke Willi   

Wie im Startbeitrag schon erwähnt, hatte ich auch einen __ Teichmolch schon entdeckt.

Hier noch die Bilder von soeben.

Diese Drei trafen sich wohl auf ein "Plauscherl"
 

Diesen konnte ich kurz vorher in Ufernähe sichten.
 

Also sind schon mal 4 Teichmolche im Teich. Würde 2 Weibchen und 2 Männchen identifizieren.


----------



## butzbacher (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

auf deinen Bildern sind 3 Männer und eine Dame.

Auf dem ersten Bild schwänzeln zwei Herren um die Gunst der Lady.

Gruß
André


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2014)

Servus

Danke André für die Aufklärung ...

Komme gerade von der Arbeit nach Hause und was sehe ich am Teich ...
 

Er schaut ganz schön erledigt drein 

Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Apr. 2014)

oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,
ich bin gerade grün vor Neid,
möchte auch Molchis!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Apr. 2014)

yoooh Helmut,
mir laufen gerade die Lachtränen ob Deines Kommentars,
herrlich! lol


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hier mal ein paar quakende Gesellen - aufgenommen in der Nähe von Dolores (Mexico) wärend meiner letztjährigen Mexicoreise.

lG
Daniel


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2014)

Servus

Nachwuchs hat sich eingestellt ...

   

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag
Helmut


----------

